# Solved: Hyper v cannot connect to virtual machine



## otisphat80 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have Windows server 2008 R2 installed on my Dell inspiron 530 . I cannot get Hyper v to work i can create a machine and it starts but I cannot connect to it . It just keeps giving me the same error Cannot connect to virtual machine. My Intel core 2 is has virtualization enabled . It does not matter if I make the machine connect to a NIC or leave it unconnected . I have no idea what to do I can run vmware fine along with virtual box and virtual pc.Please help I need to use Hyper-v for School.


----------



## otisphat80 (Apr 2, 2011)

Solved I found a similar problem on the Microsoft Hyper-V forum . It was my antivirus I removed it and I connected so I just made exceptions for the Hyper-V .


----------

